# How to play arpeggios over blues chords



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New arpeggio lesson for you! 

This is Dominant 7 arpeggios over the typical I-IV-V chords in a blues!


----------



## Eriek (Jul 19, 2018)

Never mind, it worked when I refreshed.


----------

